

Ask HN: Any idea of a hacker gift that does not require watching a screen? - charlax

Arduino seems really cool. Yet it still requires using a computer, and thus a transmissive screen. It can be painful if you already spend most of your time in front of a computer.<p>Do you have any idea of something that would be great for hacking but that would not require watching a transmissive screen?
======
squidsoup
How about some kind of electronics kit project? There are some fun kits around
for building Theramins and simple synths.

